# Camel Toe



## samsonight

In all seriousness, I have been searching for the Spanish equivalent to camel toe. 

 So far I have come up short; any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Moritzchen

Would you care to define camel toe in English?


----------



## Random1

Another way of saying pussy.


----------



## Moritzchen

OK , you can find that in aseveral dictionaries. Otherwise ask some local hispanic homeboy.


----------



## cubaMania

The meaning is actually not simply "pussy" but rather the visible outline of the labia majora and the crevice between them when a woman wears very tight or stretchy pants.  I doubt that there is a Spanish equivalent.

I do not have documentation for this, but I believe the term is recent, and got started by a pop song a few years ago.


----------



## pacificblue

I have been laughing about this post for the past hour ...  

I guess a camel toe is also known as a front wedgy ... so maybe that could be easier to translate compared to camel toe ... or maybe not.


----------



## fenixpollo

There is a thread in English Only that describes this practice.  In one thread in Cultural Discussions, a wedgie is defined as *calzón chino*.

My understanding is that a "camel toe" does not describe anatomy, as cuba says, but the condition in which the clothing "rides up" in a way that displays the labia distinctly.  
_Mi entender es que el "camel toe" no describe la anatomía femenina, como dice cuba, sino la condición en la cual la ropa se sube de una manera que muestra distintamente los labios mayores._

Saludos.


----------



## VEROCley

*calzón chino *in my context, Chiapas, Mexico, means when someone "pulls the underwear out" more or less as the caracther "the mask" used to do it in his movies... Guys  usually do it to bother someone or just to have fun, of course this is done only among friends!


----------



## cubaMania

My fine feathered friend, I know what you mean, but please allow me to disambiguate your phrasing.
"My understanding is that, as cuba says, a "camel toe" does not describe anatomy but the ..."
_"Mi entender es que, como dice cuba, el "camel toe" no describe la anatomía femenina sino la ..."_


			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> My understanding is that a "camel toe" does not describe anatomy, as cuba says, but the condition in which the clothing "rides up" in a way that displays the labia distinctly.
> _Mi entender es que el "camel toe" no describe la anatomía femenina, como dice cuba, sino la condición en la cual la ropa se sube de una manera que muestra distintamente los labios mayores._


----------



## fenixpollo

Clearly, that is what I meant to say.  Thanks, cM.


----------



## samsonight

Wow, thanks for all the responses.  Yes, camel toe is in-fact the condition of too tight clothing riding up and leaving a visible outline.  

   We are however, right back where we started- without a translation.  I am absolutely convinced there is one.  Perhaps someone that lives with/is/closely knows a native Spanish speaker can ask them.  It is a bit personal, but I would appreciate it.

   Thanks


----------



## Ivory350

Hello,

At least in Madrid Spain, the translation of camel toe is "filetitos", literally "little steaks". An example sentence will be as follows: "Mira, esa chica va marcando filetitos" / "Look, that girl has got a camel toe".

Saludos


----------



## VEROCley

Responding to: samsonight, with;

"Yes, camel toe is in-fact the condition of _too tight clothing riding up and _
_leaving a visible outline_."

*Hilo dental* would be the most common expression in Mexico to what you describe.


----------



## Astro

Yo he escuchado decir simplemente "el dedo de camello"
Tal cual.

XD


----------



## aub

samsonight said:


> Wow, thanks for all the responses. Yes, camel toe is in-fact the condition of too tight clothing riding up and leaving a visible outline.
> 
> We are however, right back where we started- without a translation. I am absolutely convinced there is one. Perhaps someone that lives with/is/closely knows a native Spanish speaker can ask them. It is a bit personal, but I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks


 There is a slang word in Spain for that: hucha (money box, because of the crevice it has)...


----------



## jalibusa

He escuchado: "sonrisa vertical"


----------



## KI-KIN D-KEN-CHON

(imaginen La Pata De Un Camello; Ahora Imaginen Los Genitales De Una NiÑa Gordita (mayor De 18 AÑos Porfavor) Usando Ropa delgada y Apretada) Encontraron El Parecido?
En La Mayoria De Las Peliculas Que He Visto, Y En La Mayoria De Contextos Y Situaciones En Que La He Escuchado, La Expresion "camel Toe" Es Usada, Por Lo General Entre Adolescentes, Para Molestar O Burlarse De Las NiÑas Obesas.

Un Cordial Saludo A Todos, Y Espero Les Ayude Mi Investigacion.
Carpe Diem Amigos!
19/03/07


----------



## SaritaSarang

Random1 said:


> Another way of saying pussy.



Camel toe does NOT mean pussy.  Its when a girl wears tight pants and you can see the outline of her crotch,  and the shape resembles a camel's toe, hence the name.  It is not just another way to say pussy.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Marcar chocho.


----------



## fenixpollo

KI-KIN D-KEN-CHON said:


> En La Mayoria De Las Peliculas Que He Visto, Y En La Mayoria De Contextos Y Situaciones En Que La He Escuchado, La Expresion "camel Toe" Es Usada, Por Lo General Entre Adolescentes, Para Molestar O Burlarse De Las NiÑas Obesas.


 Qué malo, Ki-Kin, pero difiero contigo porque en mi experiencia, se aplica el término a cualquier mujer a quien se le ve la d'esa a través de su ropa apretada, indistintamente de su peso.

Y además.. bienvenid@ al foro, Ki-Ken. En tu próximo mensaje, por favor no escribas con pura mayúscula porque el software del foro lo trata como habla abusiva y cambia el texto para que parezca título, y es difícil leer.  Gracias.


----------



## SaritaSarang

fenixpollo said:


> Qué malo, Ki-Kin, pero difiero contigo porque *en mi experiencia, se aplica el término a cualquier mujer a quien se le ve la d'esa a través de su ropa apretada, indistintamente de su peso.*



Estoy de acuerdo contigo.  No tiene nada que ver con el peso de la mujer.


----------



## KI-KIN D-KEN-CHON

tienes razon muchas gracias por corregirme y efectivamente aplica para mujeres en general
y tomaré encuenta de no escribir con mayusculas gracias


----------



## elm0505

samsonight said:


> In all seriousness, I have been searching for the Spanish equivalent to camel toe.
> 
> So far I have come up short; any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks


My friends and I would call it "la raja" (the slice)


----------



## catkiller

After laughing for a while, here's the translation for Camel Toe into Spanish according to me:

"Raja"

I think most of you hispanics would agree with me.

Raja can be tanslated into english as "groove".  As in Madonna's song "get into the groove".

En español se puede decir tambien "la raja de tu falda", pero eso es otra cosa.  O la raja que tienes entre las piernas. jaja!


----------



## PIPIKE

solamente recién me enteré de la nueva "moda" de mirar la entrepierna de mujer de esta manera ...me gustó mucho lo de "sonrisa vertical" , pero me pregunto si los españoles también hablan de "pata de camello"... Se dirían cosas como : "Mira la pata de camello de aquella chica"  ????


----------



## Matilde mir hernandez

Creo que lo mas apropiado que he oido hasta ahora es *marcar chocho !*
Aunque tambien se dice marcar filete .


----------



## tilichetravieso

Camel Toe is also known in Spanish as "El cuadro de su madre"  as in " Mira, esa chica anda enseñando el cuadro de su madre" . However I do believe that there are other expressions as well, such as "Trae marcado el paquete".


----------



## PAPICHAO

samsonight said:


> In all seriousness, I have been searching for the Spanish equivalent to camel toe.
> 
> So far I have come up short; any help would be great.
> 
> Thanks


The spanish equivalent to camel toe could be "patata"; it´s not pussy, because the patata is the pussy showed off through the panties or the trousers. There is a song of the Beach Boys which talks about the camel toe of the California girls


----------



## hermenator

Astro said:


> Yo he escuchado decir simplemente "el dedo de camello". Tal cual. XD


 
No podemos andar repitiendo todo lo que leemos o escuchamos por ahí. En especial en esta época de anglicismos, y muy particularmente si nos decimos traductores, linguistas o filólogos. 

Los camellos NO TIENEN DEDOS, tienen pezuña o pezuños. Por otro lado, TAMPOCO podríamos decir pata, pues la pata se refiere a todo lo que en un humano sería el equivalente a la pierna. 

El área vaginal de una mujer cuando usa mayones, licra, o leotardo muy ajustados, se asemeja no a cualquier pezuña, sino a una pezuña "hendida" como la del camello, el venado o del cerdo también.


----------



## hermenator

Metiéndome un poco más a fondo, encontré que incluso las pezuñas del caballo (del asno no estoy seguro, aunque infiero que también), que son redondas al frente, vistas desde el ángulo de abajo, es decir desde sus pisadas, tienen también una hendidura en la parte trasera, mucho más cerrada que la abertura frontal de las pezuñas del cerdo, cabrito, venado, vaca y demás cuadrúpedos de granja. 

Por ahí también se coló una imagen de una mujer con pantalones ajustados y una traducción literal del titulo llamándola "pezuña de camello". 

Aunque, en México, solamente he escuchado se le ve "el burro" y jamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas le había encontrado la similitud al órgano reproductor femenino con un burro hasta ahora, que veo que fué un apócope para referirse a la pezuña del burro.


----------



## PIPIKE

Lo que más he escuchado en el español de España ha sido : "marcar chocho" (como se dice también de los hombres "marcar paquete"). "Dedo de camello" y "filetitos" jamás lo he oído, pero claro, ...¡ Viva la diversidad y la fantasía ! "Sonrisa vertical" me parece una traducción súper simpática y muy bonita. Saludos a todos y gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## francoe

Sonrisa vertical es muy elegante y difundido, pero al igual que los demás términos no es equivalente.
Hucha, chocho, raja, etc... se usan indistintamente sin referir al pliegue de las prendas. Más bien se usan en relación a los genitales femeninos.
Yo creo que no existe equivalente español al cameltoe. 
Las publicaciones de pornografía en español hacen uso del término y en ningún caso se arriezga una traducción.


----------



## dary

"Marcar chocho"... jaja, nunca lo he visto antes, pero me parece una buena traducción para lo de "camel toe".


----------



## Berodia

¿Bocadillo?


----------



## ORL

Permítanme algunas acotaciones:




> *A* mi entender, el "camel toe" no describe la anatomía femenina, como dice cuba, sino la condición en la cual la ropa se sube de una manera que muestra *distintamente /**claramente* los labios mayores.



Por aquí se dice simplemente que alguien anda con los calzones perdidos (en la raya).


----------



## LA_Andaluza

Camel toe: pezuña de camello (se comprende la metáfora).


----------



## Satania Sporting

Camel toe: en español lo más general sin duda es: marcar coño, marcar chocho


----------



## RafaApTo

Yo lo más parecido, siendo gracioso, que he oído es que la chica en cuestión lleva pantalones para sordomudos (por aquello de que se le leen los labios). Pero lo he oído dos o tres veces (no es muy frecuente verlo donde vivo).

Marcar chocho/coño/potorro pues también.

The closest I've ever heard, being a funny expression, is that the girl is wearing pants for the deaf-mute (because one can read her lips: in spanish labios aplies to both lips and labia). I've seldom heard it/used it (doesn't happen all that often where I live).

"Hucha" is also used here (Castilla y León) but to refer to when somebody's butt is showing over his/her pants (typically when crouching or sitting). E.G: ¡Se te ve la hucha!


----------



## schlumpfita

RafaApTo said:


> The closest I've ever heard, being a funny expression, is that the girl is wearing pants for the deaf-mute (because one can read her lips: in spanish labios aplies to both lips and labia). I've seldom heard it/used it (doesn't happen all that often where I live).



Hello

it's good to read a funny discussion about an expression from time to time. 

I've also heard people say that when you talk to a girl with a camel toe you  have to read her lips, playing with the double meaning of "labios" (lips  and labia) in Spanish.


----------



## asm

VEROCley said:


> Responding to: samsonight, with;
> 
> "Yes, camel toe is in-fact the condition of _too tight clothing riding up and _
> _leaving a visible outline_."
> 
> *Hilo dental* would be the most common expression in Mexico to what you describe.


creo que esto es diferente. Nunca en mi estancia en mx encontré una palabra que describiera eso, no creo que tengamos una expresion común para ello.


----------



## asm

francoe said:


> Yo creo que no existe equivalente español al cameltoe.
> .



Estoy de acuerdo


----------



## nelliot53

samsonight said:


> Wow, thanks for all the responses.  Yes, camel toe is in-fact the condition of too tight clothing riding up and leaving a visible outline.
> 
> We are however, right back where we started- without a translation.  I am absolutely convinced there is one.  Perhaps someone that lives with/is/closely knows a native Spanish speaker can ask them.  It is a bit personal, but I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks




En mi país al "*hilo denta*l" le llamamos "*gistro*" (G-String), y cuando la ropa apretada marca la vulva o se mete entre las nalgas de la mujer le decimos "*fumón*".


----------



## PIPIKE

lo he preguntado a mis amigas españolas y me han dicho que a veces se llama "sonrisa vertical"....me parece una bonita traducción...-)


----------



## Cbes

Faltó  "tajo", 
Esta canción lo demuestra

raja la he escuchado ¿puede ser en Chile?


----------



## Delilah Mercury

Here in Chile, I've heard *"pata de camello"*, it's exactly the same as *"camel toe*". And it's used in the same context


----------



## Kreutzer

Hola amigos foreros,

Estoy de acuerdo con "*raja*" pero tambien utilizamos la expresion "*quemando arroz*".

*A esa jeva se le ve la raja.

Esa pechuga esta quemando arroz.*


----------



## francoe

Y también se le ve la argolla, le quema la empanada, el noble repulgue, marca sandía, cometrapo, etc etc etc.
Pero el caso es que nada de eso constituye referencia específica al camel toe. 
No hablamos aquí de localismos que apunten a los genitales femeninos.


----------



## cmedinag

I think there isn't a direct translation for that, but we use a sentence: "lleva mallas/pantalones para sordos (porque se le pueden leer los labios)", which in English would be something like "she wears tights/trousers for deaf people (because you can read her lips)". Of course this sentence is absolutely innapropiate to say out loud, except you want to tease, make fun or joke with a friend.


----------



## comaschi

My friends, this phrase means an Argentinian famous expression " COME TELA"  literal "EAT CLOTH"


----------



## paul1899

I agree that there is no right equivalent to 'camel toe' in Spanish specificly. But some people do use the term 'pata de camello', although it's clearly a calque. Anyway I've heard and used several times a term which can be very grafical and may be a decent equivalent for this which is: "llevar pantalones (o derivado) de sordomuda" (si se necesita explicación: porque se leen los labios), that is "to wear deaf-mute pants" (that is, because you can read the lips).

Maybe you can use that, solo quería aportar mi granito de arena. And by the way, "la ucha" is refered to upper part of the ass when it's seen, not the front part. At least I'd say so.

Hope to help!


----------



## hermenator

paul1899 said:


> I agree that there is no right equivalent to 'camel toe' in Spanish specificly. But some people do use the term 'pata de camello', although it's clearly a calque.



I like all of the above equivalents (pantalones de sordomuda, marca chocho, come tela, etc.), much better than the direct translation (pata de camello).

There's almost always (99% of the cases) a right equivalent. A calque is far from being an equivalent, and is seldom understood.

You just have to know the target language well enough/ or do your search well enough.

And of course, localization (tropicalización) may vary from one country to another.

Regards,


----------



## faskizo

En España se dice mucho lo de "mira, esa chica lleva un pantalón para sordomudos". Dado que al llevar unas mallas o pantalón muy ajustados, "se le pueden leer los labios".


----------



## RafaelCE

I had real fun going through this thread and was able to observe the era when many comments here would be just funny but nowdays in 2021 became inappropriate, to say the least.
And that only happens because I had to translate that very term in a women's clothing catalogue as a feature of a women´s sports and yoga lycra shorts for a worldwide company. 
The entire phrase was: NO CAMEL TOE. 
1. The sexist male jargon from ages for that fact became a term for 21st century women to refer to.
2. Now we have to be politicaly correct when translating that.
I just couldn't go by anything else but DISIMULA LA ENTREPIERNA. 

Cheers guys


----------



## huescano

Filis Cañí said:


> Marcar chocho.


Hi,
I guess that in Spanish, as in any other language, coloquial way of speak differs enormously regarding the country where this expresion is used. In Latin America they say many things differently from how we say in Spain, and all are valid. I think the person closest to the meaning in Spain was Filis Cañí: "marcar chocho" o "marcar potorro" is the closest translation in Spain to "camel toe"


----------



## Rocko!

Por lo regular estos no son temas de conversación, solo se dirían dos o tres líneas:

—Esa mujer de allí, ¿no se dará cuenta de que su pantalón se le mete?
—¿Qué dijiste?
—Dije que a esa mujer, la que está allá, su pantalón se le mete mucho en su parte. ¡Olvídalo! (como diciendo “no vayas a pensar que soy un 'morboso' que no puede dejar de mirar esas cosas).
—Oh, sí, ya la vi; es cierto, su pantalón se le mete. ¿No lo sentirá?


----------

